# Question about PS3 installing games.



## Tom Servo (Feb 8, 2013)

My last PS3 broke so i bought another one over eBay, this one was backwards compatible so I could play Ps1 and PS2 games as well, and I decided to play Batman Arkham Asylum and then play Batman Arkham City. 

I put Arkham Asylum and it began installing game data, i waited atleast 30 minutes last night before going to sleep and when I woke up, it was in that little hibernation state the PS3 goes into when left unattended for a few hours problem is if it finished installing I would have probably woken up but since i didn’t that means the game has been installing game data for hours... 

What do I do if a game takes impossibly long to install?

(Its been well over 2 hours and its still installing)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

You take impossibly long to install it.
the Ps3 isn't that good with that.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You take impossibly long to install it.
> the Ps3 isn't that good with that.



You mean mine specefically or just ps3s in general?

It installed other games pretty normally (it only took a couple of minutes to install arkham city, DmC and God of War III)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> How do i know if its not stuck on a loop when it says its installing the game's data there's neither a loading bar nor a number percentage onscreen just the words "installing game data" while having a slideshow of the games characters go by.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 8, 2013)

The image didn't show...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 8, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> The image didn't show...


----------



## Daxter (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow 2 hours... the longest I've been stuck with is a half hour during Resistance 2 install.  

Just leave it I guess, and hope for the best. I wonder what would happen if you restarted the system and tried again... best not to risk damage I suppose though.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 8, 2013)

Try restarting the install, the longest I have ever waited to install a game was a half hour and that was installing Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2013)

GT5 takes abnormally long as well.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2013)

The newer PS3s have faster BRD


----------

